# laptop not loading



## hafized (Sep 17, 2008)

hi every one
i have hp laptop last week i opened and switch on the power , i see there is power , and those light on the site showing and flashing, but did not laoding ,and the screen is black blank ,nothing happening , same situation happened before i took it to technician and cost me $ 200. for repair. ( the technician said there is no problem , win xp , screen , hard drive, memory, ... all are fine and good )
please any one advise me what is the problem with lap top , what can i do.


----------

